# Easy ways to add cals



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Hi all

So I literally can't stomach any more than the 6 meals I already eat.

But I seem to top out at 3500cals but I want to be up nearer 4000-4500.

Anyone got any easy ways to add cals to meals?

I already cover em all in xv olive oil!

Cheers.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Peanut Butter


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

x2

Im struggling to eat more than 3000-3500 clean cals each day despite being on gear and being hungry all the time!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Peanut butter is always the easy one....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

2 scoops of whey with 50-60g oats?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Whey .oats, pb or evoo and blend then drink


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

you have shakes(2) through the day add 50ml olive oil to each shake that an extra ...1000 kcal


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

and liquid sh1ts....


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kfc big daddy meal over a 1000 cals in one of them bad boys or are you clean bulking ?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

bens1991 said:


> Kfc big daddy meal over a 1000 cals in one of them bad boys or are you clean bulking ?


I am clean bulking yeah...

Otherwise calories would be easy! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

IronPhil said:


> I am clean bulking yeah...
> 
> Otherwise calories would be easy! :beer: :beer: :beer:


I see what about peanut butter on toast with a banana


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

eat clean but chuck in 1 dirty meal a day if you wanna add some easy cals


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

and easy fat gain


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Nuts are good source of cals, ground almonds can go into shakes. Clotted cream has very high cals per gram......


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I eat almonds, got 1.3kg for £7 in Costco the other day!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

snickers


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Pint a whole milk with every meal. 380 calories, 20g protein and 27g carbs per pint


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

peanut butter, nuts seeds, maltodextrin powder in your water, good fats, protein and carbs


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> peanut butter, nuts seeds, maltodextrin powder in your water, good fats, protein and carbs


Maltodextrin in your water.... Is that tasty??


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Pint a whole milk with every meal. 380 calories, 20g protein and 27g carbs per pint


Is the fat in whole milk bad? Or is it good fat?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm never too full to eat more, but if I want to really boost the calories then condensed milk is the top old school gainer that I've used for 30 years....


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

IronPhil said:


> Maltodextrin in your water.... Is that tasty??


its ok if you put juice in there also lol, the atlas malto (5kg tubs) i used was flavourless lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

IronPhil said:


> Is the fat in whole milk bad? Or is it good fat?


a mix of good and bad i think just like eggs?????


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

The problem i see with some of the above ideas is, if you for example add in loads of olive oil to your shakes, yeah you are getting plenty of cals but are they the cals you want? It could well throw your macros out by just adding in fats or ehat ever.

You should maybe still take the macros into consideration. I have 3 shakes a day on top of my meals. I used to have 2 scoops of whey with just water, but to get more out of them i add 100gms of oats and use 400ml milk.

785 cals each, 10.2 grams of fat, 100 grams of carbs, and 71 grams of protein.

And they taste gooooood


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

2 sugars in your tea :laugh:

In past bulks I set my alarm 2 hours before I normally got up and had 2 scoops-o-whey, easy way to get extra cals.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Extra Thick Double Cream - mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Is the fat in whole milk bad? Or is it good fat?


From a weight gain point of view, all fats contain 9 cals per gram.

By bad fats I'm guessing you mean saturated fats... these aren't necessarily bad either. I would say if you stay away from take-aways and processed foods then you don't need to worry about your saturated fat intake from natural products like dairy, eggs and meets.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

2004mark said:


> From a weight gain point of view, all fats contain 9 cals per gram.
> 
> By bad fats I'm guessing you mean saturated fats... these aren't necessarily bad either. I would say if you stay away from take-aways and processed foods then you don't need to worry about your saturated fat intake from natural products like dairy, eggs and meets.


That's useful thanks!

What would you say about fatty meats like bacon, chorizo etc?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Get yourself a cheap one of the hand blender and just about anything can be added to a shake for extra cals. Got mine in Sainsburys for £15.00 and use it every day now.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol if u need cals, why eat super 'clean' and make life hard for yourself, u can still get fat off magic olive oil, maltodextrin and all the other 'healthy' foods - face it - eating big is not healthy whether its clean or not im afraid!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Fried chicken. It is so calorie dense but good really, full of fats and protein.

You will struggle to eat strictly clean above 3500-4000 cals imo. Best to eat some dirty food along with a mainly clean diet to pack in the calories


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> lol if u need cals, why eat super 'clean' and make life hard for yourself, u can still get fat off magic olive oil, maltodextrin and all the other 'healthy' foods - face it - eating big is not healthy whether its clean or not im afraid!


Yeah cheers fats, inspirational words 

Can always count on you to motivate me!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Cake. Just make it yourself and use 'clean' ingredients.

Oats, whey, milk, egg white, honey, banana, oven, - CAKE.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> That's useful thanks!
> 
> What would you say about fatty meats like bacon, chorizo etc?


Well I'm not fully clued up on fats and triglycerides. But I don't think anything hurts in moderation once in a while. Reckon I'd be pretty hard to eat 500g of each of them a day though lol

I just don't like this good fat bad fat idea... of course, excessive sat fats are bad for your health, but on the other hand your natural testosterone production relies on saturated fats and cholesterol. Plus people forget that from an energy point of view all fats are equally as calorific.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

2004mark said:


> Well I'm not fully clued up on fats and triglycerides.


me either tbh i just no fat which is solid at room temp is transfats classed as bad, any fat with 'un' in the name ie poly-unsat mono-unsat et cetc are classed as good fats, satruated fat is sort of in the middle and is ok in moderation........


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i add oats to my shakes. works ok


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i like mp ground oats, cost more than buying cheap oats and blending your own but its just a f*ck on for me getn them ground in the blender lol,...... actually i should get a bag and grind it all up at once and store in an empty protein tub instead of individual shake servings when i have 1, will save alot of time and ££££ lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

stone14 said:


> i like mp ground oats, cost more than buying cheap oats and blending your own but its just a f*ck on for me getn them ground in the blender lol,...... actually i should get a bag and grind it all up at once and store in an empty protein tub instead of individual shake servings when i have 1, will save alot of time and ££££ lol


Or just man up and neck them as they are


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'm never too full to eat more, but if I want to really boost the calories then condensed milk is the top old school gainer that I've used for 30 years....


Bought some the otherday and i swear 1 tooth rotted away with sugar instantly !!!!!

Op coconut oil


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I just bought 5kg tub of Scottish fine oats £14 put 2 scoop in my morning shake with an actimol and comes in at 900 cals!

Trouble is makes me full up the rest of the day!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Do you actually need 4000-4500 cals to bulk? Fair one if you do but you aren't a massive lad so I'm guessing you have a very physical job?

if you're gaining weight on.you're current cals just.stick with it a while and then assess again after a month or so.

Obviously the bigger you get the more cals you need so you'll have to find a.way to get them in somehow but it can be easy if you make one or two big shakes everyday.

3 scoops protein

2 scoops powdered oats

Banana

50g natty peanut butter

300ml milk

300ml water

1000 cals


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

its deffoo all about blenders. oats, banana, peanut butter, whole milk, 2 scoops whey and blend.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Home made protein bars.

Think it was a recipe on here I discovered and it works fecking wonders!

(Not my recipe, no idea whos either but it works a charm)

236g Honey (I just use one tub from Asda, 1 pound)

226g peanut butter (Whatever kind you like, organic/natural if clean eating)

90g oats (Make sure they are normal oats from supermarket not instant/powdered!)

120g Protein powder (Any type, flavoured if you want but I use unflavoured and tastes amazing)

Put the Honey and peanut butter in a bowl and stick in microwave for about 90 seconds, won't look like mixture but give it a stir and it will go into a thick liquidy type stuff.

Throw in the oats and protein powder, then mix vigoruously for a few minutes, add in some water if it's too dry, i always add a little)

Once you got at a good texture, just get a baking tray and put some tinfoil on it and spread the mixture out, make it square if you can so easy to divide.

This is personal preference, but I melt chocolate and cover the top of it in it. (Melt the chocolate in a bowl over a pan of simmering water, dont make mistake i did and microwave first!)

Leave to set in fridge for about 30 minutes.

Bam, home made protein bars at a fraction of the price, cut into around 12 bars and each gives AROUND:

17g protein

22g carbs

13g fats

300 calories each (Just an estimate I modified the original recipe to add more protein, but not hard to figure out on your own modified)

You can add anything you like as well, sometimes I put in grounded up nuts as well to add some more to it, tasted like a snickers with the chocolate on it but has 17g of protein, amazing!

Here is a pic:










Enjoy


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

They Look good , what kind of choclate do you use ? and how much


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

It's really not that hard lol, just up the weight of your food on every meal a little it's really that easy. I've changed 200g chicken to 225g chicken. Or I'll have 175g with 2-3 egg whites and some extra broccoli thrown in. If you add a little to each meal you'll easily add 500+ calories. Some food are more calorie dense than others, instead of sweet potato ill just use oats instead as you can eat slightly less but get more cals and carbs from it.

I'm consuming 4000cals over 8 meals (including PWO shake) but could easily do 6000 I'm hungry all the time.


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

My protein vitargo about 200 calories from carbs in 50g whack it in a shake post workout


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

4slices bread+100g peanut butter 1100cals.

2ltr full fat milk 1400cals.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Peanut butter and oat cakes yum !


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ripebear said:


> Home made protein bars.
> 
> Think it was a recipe on here I discovered and it works fecking wonders!
> 
> ...


Iv made those before I swapped honey for golden syrup as they held together better for me. Will make them again soon prob try honey again.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

sunflower seeds


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ripebear said:


> Enjoy


i bet adding extra nuts like almonds in there or a mix of a few dif nusts brazils etc would be nice also, i necer realy tastes nuts in mine, could taste the peanut butter, but thats a slight dif taste to other nicer tasting nuts


----------



## t-rukkus (Dec 7, 2011)

^^^ They look soooo F**kin Goooood^^^ :drool:

As said mate, don't pain yourself trying stick exactly to the rules when bulking eat it up, enjoy it, and cry about it when the cut comes!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 2 scoops of whey with 50-60g oats?


This if your already adding EVOO to everything including ur shakes!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

coconut butter/oil


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Milk, and peanut butter easyways


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Olive oil and a bit of semen, mmmmm


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

make your own weight gain shakes mate, 50g oats 170cals, 2eggs 140 cals, 30whey 130cals, 2x tea spoons olive oil 90cals.... around 500 caloires in a flavoured shake  far better then an expensive "super gainer" full of suger lol.


----------

